# time for change



## flyz2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi newbie here. Single dad with tho girls. Time to trade in the bike for a family adventure. Signed the girls up for 2 weeks of sailing camp and I am in sailing lessons 1 night a week for July and August. Sold the bike and am off in search of a boat under 25 overnighter for Georgian bay. Any words to the wise are always welcome. I like the looks of the o-day 22 (friend had one) any thoughts?


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

Consider an older cal 22. Most are very trailer-able and you can pick them up for pretty cheap.

I almost bought one of gunk holing the san juans. Then decided to hold off becuase any funds I put into a keel boat should be centered on something I can cruise, and/or do a double handed race to Hawaii in pacific cup.

Hobbie 33 it is for me  .


----------



## OldSteveH (Feb 23, 2010)

*Georgian Bay boat under 25 ft*

Hi, in the older boats the C&C 25s are very seaworthy vessels. The 24 as well but a bit more tender.

Get a survey, good luck!

OldsteveH


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Steve,
If trailering is not important to you, I'd look a little larger, and go to a Tanzer 26, or a Georgian 23 if you can find one (gotta plug my own boat  ) Both boats have more practical room than an Oday 22, full standing headroom, a proper head, still are relatively shallow draft, and can be had for less than $10k. 

Welcome aboard. It's good to see another Canuck here.


----------



## OldSteveH (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, I'm not looking for a boat though I am indeed a frozen Canuck. Its the fellow with the two girls, who is.

I should post a proper introduction, just bought a boat, but did not want to get ahead of myself...

OldSteveH


----------



## flyz2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am the new guy , Is there anyone local to me (simcoe county ) who offers private lessons. Really not interested in racing just safe cruising and a bit of a fast track to get me started. Separate issue... boats for sale locally????


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

The best boats that you can own are ones that you can drag up the beach by hand, and ones that you can live aboard.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This site: Used Sailboats in central Canada may be useful to you in your selection process. I believe the price data is probably outdated, but it's a good way to look at a bunch of options to get an idea of what you'd like.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

OldSteveH said:


> Hi, I'm not looking for a boat though I am indeed a frozen Canuck. Its the fellow with the two girls, who is.
> 
> I should post a proper introduction, just bought a boat, but did not want to get ahead of myself...
> 
> OldSteveH


Sorry, Steve, that was a brainfart on my part.


----------



## OldSteveH (Feb 23, 2010)

I would be surprised if you had to pay anyone to learn how to sail. Nothing wrong with paid lessons of course, but if you go down to your local marina it should not be difficult to find someone who would appreciate your help (and weight on the high side) in exchange for sharing their knowledge.

If it was me I would be careful to find someone who has a calm easy going demeanour, someone has been around for a while and doesn't get into a flap when things get a bit hairy on the water (which they invariably will, sooner or later)

Racing is actually an excellent way to learn to sail. With a good skipper you will learn all of the terminology and jargon. You will learn good sail trim, rules of the 'road' some of which will apply whether or not you are racing, sail adjustments, eg cunningham, reefing, mast rake, main and jib sheet traveller car positions, flying a spinnaker, packing a spinnaker bag, and so on. Club racers are always looking for (reliable) crew. Many clubs and marinas have crew banks.

Happy sailing

OldSteveH


----------



## flyz2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will cruise the marina soon as the frigging ice is gone. sorry not a winter guy. In terms of a boat I am hoping for something that I wont outgrow in a few years 8 k budget and able to handle some heavy weather..I have been looking at a cape dory 25, open to anything, Is there and stability plus or negs with a swing keel .


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Swing keels are all negatives. They make noises, the trunk makes noises, if they fall off you are in deep doo doo. If the pennant breaks you might be in deep doo doo. If the bolt breaks you are in deep doo doo. If they rust you are going to have a hard time removing and refurbing them. ... 

I hate swing keels.


----------



## flyz2 (Feb 25, 2010)

thats kind of my logic given my budget dictates a 30 old boat.


----------



## OldSteveH (Feb 23, 2010)

Another great resource is Canadian Power and Sail Squadron. Too late for this years courses, but for next fall they offer classroom courses on basic boating, seamanship sail and power, navigation, weather, etc. Check them out.

OldSteveH


----------



## flyz2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I think we must have a local chapter.. Thanks I hadn't thought of that. any thoughts on importing a us boat.


----------



## OldSteveH (Feb 23, 2010)

Importing a Boat

Pat's Boating in Canada: Importing a Boat from the U.S.A.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

8k is a decent budget. A grampian 26 is another good Georgian bay cruiser.
Bay Harbour Yachts (Midland, ON)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

flyz2 said:


> I think we must have a local chapter.. Thanks I hadn't thought of that. any thoughts on importing a us boat.


Highly recommend the CPSS courses - easy to find these offered just about anywhere in Canada.

Importing a boat is dead simple - easier if it's not trailerable (getting the trailer itself approved will be the biggest hurdle, believe it or not). Don't try to BS them on the price to save on taxes/duties anymore - even the Customs can google or craigslist and they will do so to check prices. Never forget that the CBSA has more power (and you fewer rights) than with the police.

No duties on any North American built boat anymore, but you'll still be liable for the taxes when you bring it home. - you should be able to exempt yourself from the state taxes when you buy it across the line.


----------

